# Gt Racer



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Dunno if you managed to catch this last week, but if you're into historic GT/sports car racing then this documentary series being shown on UKTV Dave is for you.

Details about it seem pretty sketchy but it appears to be a film by this guy (Alexander Davidis). Last week's episode was about this racing series - The GT and Sports Endurance Masters, otkerwise known as the Gentleman Drivers Series and featured lots of AC Cobras, Corvette Stingrays, Mustangs, E-type Jags and the like.

Episode two is on tomorrow and is about the Silverstone Classic Historic Sports Car Club.

Worth watching.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Dunno if you managed to catch this last week, but if you're into historic GT/sports car racing then this documentary series being shown on UKTV Dave is for you.
> 
> Details about it seem pretty sketchy but it appears to be a film by this guy (Alexander Davidis). Last week's episode was about this racing series - The GT and Sports Endurance Masters, otkerwise known as the Gentleman Drivers Series and featured lots of AC Cobras, Corvette Stingrays, Mustangs, E-type Jags and the like.
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard, must look in. I've been going to the Goodwood Revival since it started and the scariest things I saw were last year down the back of the circuit towards St Marys, the Yank Saloons really impressive, closely followed by the Cobras, E-Types et al.

Graham


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for that Rich, it will piss the 710 off







but I'll be watching. I must admit "Dave" is probably one of the best free channels on the TV

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Watched some of last weeks episode,fantastic cars,but the bloody music they played all the way through was f****n annoying,why not let us hear the cars engines and exhausts.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am watching it at the moment, looks like great fun.. just wish I could afford the spare cash to have ago


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just watched as well. The forum has probably doubled their viewing figures!

Sorry but I couldn't get into it at all.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> Watched some of last weeks episode,fantastic cars,but the bloody music they played all the way through was f****n annoying,why not let us hear the cars engines and exhausts.


Agree about the music, thorpey. Wish I had the cash to fly in from Moscow for the race







. Also some of the driving styles make me feel as though I've missed a vocation


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, I agree about the music too, especially the first episode. Last Sunday's episode wasn't nearly so intrusive though leaving plenty of opportnity to listen to the engine / exhaust notes instead









Next episode is from Nurburgring. If the program is following the "Gentleman Drivers Series" I wonder if there could be another three episodes after the next one: Oulton Park, Spa and Monteblanco?


----------

